# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не корректная работа 1С 7.7 Рарус, терминальный сессия, ФР Fprint-5200

## akanaykin

Добрый день! 
Наш магазин использует ПО 1С 7.7 Рарус, Магазин ред. 2. Имеется терминальный сервер на Windows Server 2003 на котором установлена 1С 7.7 Рарус. Фискальный регистратор Fprint-5200 физически подключен к обычному компьютеру в магазине, но com порт маппится на терминальный сервер. Терминальный сервер видит и прекрасно работает с этим фискальным регистратором... НО как только на одном из компьютеров закрываем рарус, то на компьютере к которому подключен фискальный регистратор при пробитии чека выскакивает ошибка - "Устройство Fprint-5200 - ВКЛЮЧЕНО". Хотя сам Фискальный регистратор включен, и индикатор никаких ошибок не показывает. Приходится перезапускать рарус на компьютере к которому подключен фискальный регистратор. И снова работаем нормально до тех пор, пока на каком-нибудь компьютере не закроют рарус.

Почему так происходит? Как можно уйти от этой проблемы?

Простите если не совсем понятно выразился, и дал не полную информацию... Рассчитываю на ваши советы и помощь.

----------

